# Just want to show off my new lights



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Chihiros?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> Chihiros?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


No, these are the new Nuniq 60 lights by gaon company


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

How are they? Your old lights were the ones you are trying to sell?
They look awesome. How much did they cost?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> How are they? Your old lights were the ones you are trying to sell?
> They look awesome. How much did they cost?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Too soon to tell, they've been set up for less then 12hr so far. But the build quality seems very nice. I like how wide they are, giving a spread of they whole tank.

Yes, my old lights will be the ones that I'm selling.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

iamaloner said:


> How are they? Your old lights were the ones you are trying to sell?
> They look awesome. How much did they cost?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


The lights are 169us each and the hanging kit is 95 for the 120cm


----------



## MarkG (Oct 3, 2018)

Aceman21 said:


> The lights are 169us each and the hanging kit is 95 for the 120cm


Where did you buy them from? I am looking for a great RBG solution for both a 90CM and a 120CM.

Thanks
M


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

MarkG said:


> Where did you buy them from? I am looking for a great RBG solution for both a 90CM and a 120CM.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M


Best to message them on instagram. That's the quickest way they reply

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

MarkG said:


> Where did you buy them from? I am looking for a great RBG solution for both a 90CM and a 120CM.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> M


I got them from talking with them on Instagram. They do have a website and they also have newer models out now.


----------

